# Hold'Em & Hit'Em 24th Annual BBQ Cook-Off



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Come join us for the 24th Annual HHC BBQ Cook-Off at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Hwy 6 west of I-10 West.

Cook-off begins January 14, 2011 thru January 16, 2011. Lots of fun, food
and CASH prizes.

Please visit www.hhclub.org for details, rules & registration.

Let's BBQ for the kids!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Registration is still open for this fine BBQ event. Spaces have been rearranged to accommodate over 135+ competitors with your standard large space. We are filling up fast so come join the fun and win some money. 

We also have our Kid's Q returning for our little chefs.

BBQ for the Kids!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Info.*

*Hold'em & Hit'em Club's*

A 501 (c) 3 Tax Exempt/Non-profit Organization Supporting educational and youth charities.​​*24th Annual*

​*BAR-B-QUE COOK-OFF*


*JANUARY 14th - 15th *

*@ the Houston Farm & Ranch Club*

​OVER $10,000 AWARDS PAYOUT
​*Texas Gulf Coast BBQ Cookers Association SANCTIONED*

​*$10 Jackpot Open Seafood - Friday Night -100% Payback*

​*$10 Jackpot Bloody Mary -Saturday Morning 100% Payback*​​​*"KIDS QUE" (COOK-OFF) SATURDAY*

​*GATE ADMISSION*

*ADULTS $10.00 / Children 6-12 yrs. $5.00 *​* Children Under 6 yrs. Free Admission*​ 

*Proceeds from the*

*"Hold'em & Hit'em Cook-Off"*

go towards benefiting​"Youth & Education"​For More Information or Entry Form Visit: www.hhclub.org​


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It was a Record Breaking year 142 Teams, Don't Miss it next year .. 
Thank You to all that came out ..


----------

